# Defy Advanced



## Gus90

Let's start a dedicated Defy Advanced Thread. Post your pics. Just got mine and love it love it love it. Mines a 2010 Advanced 2. This is the from today when I got fitted and picked it up. These are cell phone pics and a little blurry. I'll try and post better detail pics later on if there's interest.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6036358671/" title="Giant Defy Advanced 2 (2010) by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6204/6036358671_7b924f2b81_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Giant Defy Advanced 2 (2010)"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6036908998/" title="Untitled by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6128/6036908998_32cccc696b_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt=""></a>


----------



## Rdall

I have had my 2011 Defy Advanced 2 for about a month. Can't ride it enough. Went back forth between Madone 4.5 and Scott CR1 but well pleased I went with the DA 2. Great bike.


----------



## Gus90

I had no idea how huge the difference was between a hybrid and a true road bike until now. I had a road bike like 20 years ago so the technology has changed a bit obviously. This thing feels like i'm riding air.


----------



## Rdall

I hadn't ridden a road bike for over 20 years as well Mountain biking only, downhill and trail. My 'road' bike was a 17 year old Kona rigid MTB with commuter tires. The first road ride was an eye opener, wish I hadn't waited so long. The bike makes you want to ride, especially climb.


----------



## Gus90

Here are some higher res pictures. Early morning today just before another ride.




























The pics below were taken during and after today's ride an iphone so resolution isn't great.


----------



## Gus90

OK, this is odd. Noticed that the plastic covering on my cables split and are starting to fall apart. Is this normal or should I take it in and have the cables redone?


----------



## a_avery007

nice looking bike!

now take off that useless black spoke protector on the back wheel;-)


----------



## Gus90

Ha, didn't even think about that. I will take it off. Thx.


----------



## Rdall

Not sure the life you are supposed to get out of the covers, but on my two MTBs I did not have cable covers split like that and those bikes are 16 and 4 years old respectively. Take it in.


----------



## Gus90

Bike is 19.65 as shown. I guess that's OK. Obviously not super light. If I want a lighter ride, I can start by loosing weight myself first, :idea:. And spoke protector is history....


----------



## BacDoc

Nice!

Drive train side view make the best pics.


----------



## Gus90

After riding a flat bar bike for so long, it's hard getting used to the brake position on a road bike. Although I was fitted at the LBS, my rear sure feels sore if I get off the seat and back on during the ride. Not so much with my hybrid. I'm wondering if I may still have some adjustments needed to get it just right or if this is a normal feeling with road bikes. It's comfortable as I ride but once I stop and get out of the seat and then back on it's a little sore.


----------



## roadrashxx

It shouldn't be a normal feeling. Sure, maybe after a century there will be some soreness but in general, there shouldn't be.

Is it the saddle not being quite right for your sit bones?

It took me a few goes to find my ideal saddle. The Fizik Arione works for me but it is a highly personal thing.


----------



## Gus90

Was more comfortable riding today. Probably just need to get acclimated to riding more. I did a short 15 mile ride and averaged 15 mph although it was a little hilly at times. For you regular riders, what speed do you average and how far to you typically ride per trip? I'd like to get to 30 but it's hard to find 2 hrs in a day other than the weekends. So I'm content at the moment with a 1 hr ride 12+ miles if I can. I seem to be getting better each week as I hopefully start getting in better shape though. Winter is going to suck as I'll have to be inside on my work out equipment. My goal is to lose 40 pounds before winter.


----------



## peterk

I ride between 25 and 40 miles on average. I will do longer ones when I have time. It takes me about 7 miles just to get get warmed up and comfortable. Moving around on the handlebars and stretching your back at times is important. Finding the right type of seat, bar height, and distance from bar to seat is critical to getting comfortable. It took a lot of trial and error for me to get it right. I have a small collection of seats and stems in my basement  Plus, as you ride more, I think your riding position will change. 

I notice that my lower back will get a bit sore when I do a what is a fast group ride for me (21mph average for about 30 miles). I think it is caused by the fact that I do not have much time recover, so I can't sit up and stretch. My only break is when I am on the hill and out of the saddle.


----------



## NJBiker72

Gus90 said:


> Was more comfortable riding today. Probably just need to get acclimated to riding more. I did a short 15 mile ride and averaged 15 mph although it was a little hilly at times. For you regular riders, what speed do you average and how far to you typically ride per trip? I'd like to get to 30 but it's hard to find 2 hrs in a day other than the weekends. So I'm content at the moment with a 1 hr ride 12+ miles if I can. I seem to be getting better each week as I hopefully start getting in better shape though. Winter is going to suck as I'll have to be inside on my work out equipment. My goal is to lose 40 pounds before winter.


I use the trainer on weekday mornings as I need to get to work and can't wait for the sun to come up to get it in. 

On weekends, 30 is casual but I'm building up to a Gran Fondo so I did 61 miles of rough hills last week. Hopefully 71 this week. 

But with a stop at a not so L BS to check out the Defy Advanced 1. Maybe stop at another to check out the Synapse too.


----------



## Gus90

Could someone please tell me if my stem is upside down? Giant's website for this model does seem to show the stem parallel to the top tube; however, on mine the stem angles up slightly more. Curious now that someone on the general forum thought it was. Also, what's the deal with valve caps? Is it best to leave them off and if so, why?


----------



## MRM1

The stem is a matter of preference and bike fit. I take delivery of a 2011 Advanced 3 tomorrow and the stem will definitely be in the up position. I am just not comfortable on longer rides in a more stretched out / bent over position. flexibility issues. But flipping the stem is pretty easy.

With the valve stem caps, go to your LBS and pic ups some black ones. My Advanced 3 will come with red cable sleeves and I may change them out to black. A bit too much red for me.


----------



## shokhead

2012's are up now on Giants website.


----------



## Casper29

Is it me or did the US lose the Defy Advanced 3 in 2012? Looks like it has been changed to the 0, 1 and 2 for 2012?


----------



## Gus90

Wow the prices really jacked up on the 2012. I got mine 2010 a few months ago for 2,100. Are the 2012's a higher composite grade or better gruppo?


----------



## roadrashxx

Gus90 said:


> Wow the prices really jacked up on the 2012. I got mine 2010 a few months ago for 2,100. Are the 2012's a higher composite grade or better gruppo?


It could be due to the weak US Dollar?

In Australia 2012 prices are noticeably lower than 2011.

Btw, have you seen the new Defy Advanced SL?

That's one sweet looking bike. Giant have a rel winner on their hands.

It's Giant's lightest frameset as well so boasting rights over their TCR counterparts.


----------



## Gus90

roadrashxx said:


> It could be due to the weak US Dollar?
> 
> In Australia 2012 prices are noticeably lower than 2011.
> 
> Btw, have you seen the new Defy Advanced SL?
> 
> That's one sweet looking bike. Giant have a rel winner on their hands.
> 
> It's Giant's lightest frameset as well so boasting rights over their TCR counterparts.


Yes, but that seat post freaks me out


----------



## roadrashxx

Gus90 said:


> Yes, but that seat post freaks me out


I know, it looks wicked, doesn't it?

It looks like it defies (no pun intended) materials engineering.


----------



## shokhead

Gus90 said:


> Wow the prices really jacked up on the 2012. I got mine 2010 a few months ago for 2,100. Are the 2012's a higher composite grade or better gruppo?


Defy Advanced SL 0/$6,900/Advanced SL-Grade Composite, Integrated Seatpost/Drivetrain-DA
Defy Advanced 0/$4,550//Advanced-Grade Composite /Drivetrain-Shimano Ultegra Di2 Electronic
Defy Advanced 1/#3700/Advanced-Grade Composite /SRAM Force
Defy Advanced 2/$3,050/Advanced-Grade Composite /Shimano Ultegra


----------



## cmanbrazil

The defy advanced 3 has been replaced by the defy advanced Composite bikes. Supposedly the carbon is the same as on the tcr composite bikes. i wanted to buy a 2011, but the lbs where I am buying my bike is sold out. So the advanced composite 2 is the same price. 

The defy advanced 2 is out of my price range at 2,990 in my city. I am really wondering if the defy advanced composite 2 is a step down from the defy advanced 3 2011 bike. I am too much of a novice to know, so I would be interested on what you guys think.


----------



## MRM1

From what my LBS told me 2 weeks ago when I ordered my 2011 Advanced 3 ... I got the last M in the country that was still available for distribution. Other shops will be your only hope.

It really seems like for 2012 that Giant has changed the spec to price point ratio. For the same money in 2012 it seems the bike is not speced as well. ie. The 2011 Advanced 3 has mostly 105 where the 2012 comparable model is going to be Apex. A step and a half backwards IMO.


----------



## NJBiker72

MRM1 said:


> From what my LBS told me 2 weeks ago when I ordered my 2011 Advanced 3 ... I got the last M in the country that was still available for distribution. Other shops will be your only hope.
> 
> It really seems like for 2012 that Giant has changed the spec to price point ratio. For the same money in 2012 it seems the bike is not speced as well. ie. The 2011 Advanced 3 has mostly 105 where the 2012 comparable model is going to be Apex. A step and a half backwards IMO.


Matter of opinion. Probably should be Rival but it's refreshing to see Giant SRAM options. One of two reasons I went Specialized with my most recent purchase. That and lousy local Giant dealers.


----------



## calaris

shokhead said:


> Defy Advanced SL 0/$6,900/Advanced SL-Grade Composite, Integrated Seatpost/Drivetrain-DA
> Defy Advanced 0/$4,550//Advanced-Grade Composite /Drivetrain-Shimano Ultegra Di2 Electronic
> Defy Advanced 1/#3700/Advanced-Grade Composite /SRAM Force
> Defy Advanced 2/$3,050/Advanced-Grade Composite /Shimano Ultegra


Be nice if they can sell the Defy Advanced SL with ultegra or something and bring it down price wise. Too bad bought my TCR Advanced SL 3 last year or I'd be all over the Defy Advanced SL....


----------



## MRM1

NJBiker72 said:


> Matter of opinion. Probably should be Rival but it's refreshing to see Giant SRAM options. One of two reasons I went Specialized with my most recent purchase. That and lousy local Giant dealers.


IMO Apex = Tiagra in a rough not so perfect side by side. I am not basing SRAM as I know there is a lot of love out there. Just saying the specs are different for the same $1,850 in coin.

The 2012 Defy Composite 2 is the same price point as the 2011 Defy Advanced 3

Defy Composite 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## NJBiker72

I think SRAM is much more tightly grouped. Shimano quality parts seem to start at 105. Below that not so good. SRAM are all pretty good. Sure there is a difference but not as big. I think Apex is far superior to Tiagra.


----------



## MRM1

Since this is the Defy Advanced Pics Thread ... here is my offering. 2011 Advanced 3 with upgraded Saddle - a Selle Italia XO. Out the door and all set up with my SPDs, Bottle cages, rear light and computer mount it weighed 19 lbs 11oz. I think if I decided to put my Neuvation M28 wheels on it, it will be down about 8oz more.


----------



## Rob

Casper29 said:


> Is it me or did the US lose the Defy Advanced 3 in 2012? Looks like it has been changed to the 0, 1 and 2 for 2012?


Looks like a new line called Defy Composite is Giant's +/- $2000 carbon bike.


----------



## silvrsled

Here's my Defy Advanced. It is a custom build. Still need decide which pedals I will end up with. Weighs in at 15.5lbs without pedals.


----------



## shokhead

Which Eastons are those?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

shokhead said:


> Which Eastons are those?


EC90SL going by the last photo.


----------



## silvrsled

They are ec90sl's


----------



## shokhead

Nice!


----------



## Gus90

sweet looking ride MRM!


----------



## MRM1

Thanks. Starting to get it dialed in. Did another 10 miles today, So I am up to 50 in 3 days on it. Changed out the wheels to my after market Neuvation wheels and my 23 size Zaffiro Pro Tires. The total change dropped the weight 8 oz on the bike. The Neuvations seem to roll faster, but I am not sure which "Look" I like better. Decals on the Neuvations will be changed / upgraded to the new "N" decals if I decide to keep those wheels on the bike.


----------



## shokhead

You need to ride that nice bike more. It looks better moving.


----------



## Gus90

I think these lights look pretty sleek on a bike like ours. Plus they are rechargeable. My earlier pictures show what they look like installed.

USB Rechargeable 5 LED Bicycle Mini Light - RAVX Lumi X5

Although I do have your type of tail light on my other bike and it's incredibly bright too.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

shokhead said:


> You need to ride that nice bike more. It looks better moving.


+1 
More saddle time, maybe a little less camera/keyboard time (if I could source a TCR Advanced 0 this side of new year, you wouldn't get me off it!) :thumbsup:


----------



## xrated

I just picked up a 2012 Defy Advanced 2. I wanted a 2011 Defy Advanced 1, but like others have said, the 2011's were sold out, at least the mediums were. 

The confusion seems to be that what was the Advanced 1 in 2011, is now the Advanced 2 in 2012. They both have Shimano Ultegra, both are the advanced carbon, and both have similar price points. Others have said the prices were jacked up for 2012, but that doesn't seem to be the case in my situation.

Its only my second road bike so I don't have much to compare it with (06 Specialized Allez with Shimano 105), and I've only put 150 or so miles on it, but the ride is everything I hoped it would be and more. Love the bike and very pleased with my purchace.


----------



## xrated

Oh, and here is my ride. 2012 Defy Advanced 2. Pretty much all stock.


----------



## MRM1

Sweet Ride.


----------



## cmanbrazil

The 2012 defy advanced 2 looks even better in person. It. Has several changes over the 2011.


----------



## MRM1

yeah i read up on the head tube changes. looks interesting.


----------



## grinder75

and the seat stays are a bit thinner than the 011's


----------



## roadrashxx

The seat tube on the Defy Advanced SL ISP looks thinner than the normal Advanced or is that an illusion?


----------



## marcalans

MRM1 said:


> IMO Apex = Tiagra in a rough not so perfect side by side. I am not basing SRAM as I know there is a lot of love out there. Just saying the specs are different for the same $1,850 in coin.[/url]


I strongly disagree. IMO, Apex shifts more precisely than Tiagra, is lighter, and better engineered. Apex matches up more closely with 105, with the edge still going to the lighter SRAM. Rival matches up more with Ultegra, and Force with Dura Ace. Shimano has nothing that really matches up with Red, unless you want to bring in Di2, but that's a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Gus90

How many of you that have a Defy Advanced have flipped the stem so that it's not pointing upwards? Just curious. I'm very comfortable on mine with it up, but could see a possible change as I get more acclimated to a road bike. Guess I'm asking if it makes much of a difference in efficiency, speed, comfort, etc.


----------



## MRM1

Gus90 said:


> How many of you that have a Defy Advanced have flipped the stem so that it's not pointing upwards? Just curious. I'm very comfortable on mine with it up, but could see a possible change as I get more acclimated to a road bike. Guess I'm asking if it makes much of a difference in efficiency, speed, comfort, etc.


The more aero the better. If you can go that low ... go. For me it is a matter for practical. I am just not as flexible as a low stem requires.


----------



## rzims

was at the bike shop yesterday dropping off my defy advanced and saw the new 2012 version....very sexy. Internal cable routing, built in cadence sensor....pretty sweet
Here's mine.


----------



## lifecycle

great Bikes guys , Am riding an 09 Defy Adavanced actually paid alot less for just the frame (300) and just built it up with some old school DA 9spd (7700 stuff) very reliable, threw on a set of Da 7850's and wala !! I think these frames are one of the Best Bangs for your buck, Light weight and a decent GEO ... will post some pics later


----------



## MRM1

Wondering ... is it typical for the white paint on the Defy Advance 3 seat post to "flake" once tightened, then re-adjusted up for more saddle height? Does not appear the seat post is damaged, but it now has the "uglies".


----------



## Gus90

silvrsled said:


> Here's my Defy Advanced. It is a custom build. Still need decide which pedals I will end up with. Weighs in at 15.5lbs without pedals.


Wow, very nice bike.


----------



## cmanbrazil

MRM1 said:


> Wondering ... is it typical for the white paint on the Defy Advance 3 seat post to "flake" once tightened, then re-adjusted up for more saddle height? Does not appear the seat post is damaged, but it now has the "uglies".


Don't like that idea, my bike is in transit right now. Hopefully the LBS can assist you with that. I fought hard to get the 2011, but I saw the 2012 defy advanced 2 today, and it looks very nice. From what was explained, even though the frame is a little heavier, the components are lighter, making the bike lighter overall. In addition, the apex has a greater gear range- he had more technical language- so that it was closer to a triple than the 105 2011. Don't know how much of this is true, but I am still more pleased that I went the 2011 route.


----------



## MRM1

The LBS says it is flaking paint and thus not a warranty issue. At least as far as Giant is concerned. There is no damage to the carbon, I have inspected it myself. 

The issue seems to be that Giant painted the seatpost and the white paint on the back of the post is a good bite thicker (in paint terms) than the unpainted section. When clamped, the paint cracks and brakes loose. I have a seatpost strap tail light, and that too moved the paint and caused it to bunch up where the plastic clamp comes together on the light - though not strapped on very tight at all. It did not crack or flake where the light was attached, but there is a "bunched" up spot in the rear. IMO, it is not hurting anything, it just does not look good. SOLUTION: when the bike is delivered. be at the shop for assembly. Have the shop set the post to your ride height when first installed and don't move it again.  Not really much of a solution, but it would work.

As to Apex, I rode a Specy Roubaix with this group ... I just did not like it as much as 105. It felt "cheaper". So yes, I am glad I got the 105 set up.


----------



## MRM1

cmanbrazil said:


> In addition, the apex has a greater gear range- he had more technical language- so that it was closer to a triple than the 105 2011. Don't know how much of this is true, but I am still more pleased that I went the 2011 route.


A greater gear range for my situation would not be a plus. This would mean the gears are more "spread out" I am considering removing the 105 11-28 because for me the greater gear range cause me to have "holes" in the middle. From 11 to 6 there is a one tooth jump up, between 6 and 5, and between 5 and 4 there is a 2 tooth jump. I find when in 5 at 22 mph I am spinning too fast, and going to 6 I am having to mash to hard. 

I am considering going to a 12-27. gears are closer together thru 5, and the low gears are still enough to spin up hills. There is also more gear over lap with the 11-28. Here between the small and large chain ring 2 combos overlap. With the 12-28 there is only 1 overlap. Top end will suffer, but not much and low end is very close too.


----------



## cmanbrazil

:


MRM1 said:


> A greater gear range for my situation would not be a plus. This would mean the gears are more "spread out" I am considering removing the 105 11-28 because for me the greater gear range cause me to have "holes" in the middle. From 11 to 6 there is a one tooth jump up, between 6 and 5, and between 5 and 4 there is a 2 tooth jump. I find when in 5 at 22 mph I am spinning too fast, and going to 6 I am having to mash to hard.
> 
> I am considering going to a 12-27. gears are closer together thru 5, and the low gears are still enough to spin up hills. There is also more gear over lap with the 11-28. Here between the small and large chain ring 2 combos overlap. With the 12-28 there is only 1 overlap. Top end will suffer, but not much and low end is very close too.



Love your response, because I am a clueless newbie. I have just enough info to be intelligently ignorant.:confused5: However, by next summer i will know exactly what you meant.:thumbsup: My bike is due anyway now. I check the shop daily. Did you keep the stock tires or did you upgrade?


----------



## tate

i just picked up my defy adavance 3 a week ago. going on the first ride tomm.


----------



## MRM1

cmanbrazil said:


> :
> 
> 
> Love your response, because I am a clueless newbie. I have just enough info to be intelligently ignorant.:confused5: However, by next summer i will know exactly what you meant.:thumbsup: My bike is due anyway now. I check the shop daily. Did you keep the stock tires or did you upgrade?


Yeah it will come to you. 

as to the tires, the Kendas are getting mixed reviews, and lean toward them flatting pretty easy. I switched them out to some new Zaffiro Pro 23 ... cause I just got them


----------



## cmanbrazil

I hope you guys are getting a lot of riding in. I am still waiting on my bike to be shipped from a warehouse in Cali to Ohio. They are blaming the slow shipping on the trade show. Whatever the case, I am watching nice days slip away. I sometimes wonder where everyone on the forum is :idea: and i forget that those with bikes are probably out riding.:cryin: 

Hopefully my bike will be in by Wednesday and I get to watch them put it together. Next Thurs- Sun is supposed to be beautiful days. Will probably take part of Thursday off and ride if it is here and ready.

I do need to order my pedals tonight though. I have already bought bibs and a few other items so when the day comes, i will be ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76

marcalans said:


> Rival matches up more with Ultegra, and Force with Dura Ace. Shimano has nothing that really matches up with Red, unless you want to bring in Di2, but that's a whole other ballgame.


Yeah right.


----------



## willieboy

MRM1 said:


> The LBS says it is flaking paint and thus not a warranty issue. At least as far as Giant is concerned. There is no damage to the carbon, I have inspected it myself.
> 
> The issue seems to be that Giant painted the seatpost and the white paint on the back of the post is a good bite thicker (in paint terms) than the unpainted section. When clamped, the paint cracks and brakes loose. I have a seatpost strap tail light, and that too moved the paint and caused it to bunch up where the plastic clamp comes together on the light - though not strapped on very tight at all. It did not crack or flake where the light was attached, but there is a "bunched" up spot in the rear. IMO, it is not hurting anything, it just does not look good. SOLUTION: when the bike is delivered. be at the shop for assembly. Have the shop set the post to your ride height when first installed and don't move it again.  Not really much of a solution, but it would work.
> 
> As to Apex, I rode a Specy Roubaix with this group ... I just did not like it as much as 105. It felt "cheaper". So yes, I am glad I got the 105 set up.


My seat post did the same thing when I had a recent seat adjustment during the Retul fit process. Just the clear coat or paint chipping. No structural damage. Mine flaked on the black part of the seat post so I touched it up. Good as new  Enjoy the Giants!!!! I sure do love mine.


----------



## MRM1

willieboy said:


> My seat post did the same thing when I had a recent seat adjustment during the Retul fit process. Just the clear coat or paint chipping. No structural damage. Mine flaked on the black part of the seat post so I touched it up. Good as new  Enjoy the Giants!!!! I sure do love mine.


Yeah, after more close exam, it is pretty clear it is just the paint. Good news about yours: paint is black and carbon is black. (or is it that the front of your seat post is painted and the back is raw carbon?). Anyway, I plan to touch it up once I get the seat post dialed in spot on. I think I am there now but will do another 100 to confirm for sure. Got over 250 on the bike now in 2 weeks.


----------



## willieboy

MRM1 said:


> Yeah, after more close exam, it is pretty clear it is just the paint. Good news about yours: paint is black and carbon is black. (or is it that the front of your seat post is painted and the back is raw carbon?). Anyway, I plan to touch it up once I get the seat post dialed in spot on. I think I am there now but will do another 100 to confirm for sure. Got over 250 on the bike now in 2 weeks.


Yes, the front is painted and the back is carbon. The back is where the clear coat flaked so I touched it up a little.


----------



## Gus90

Anyone care to post pics of their 2012 Defy's


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Gus90 said:


> Anyone care to post pics of their 2012 Defy's


Shall do once my wifes arrives!
EDIT: Was told pre-Christmas delivery but told today it's on an unknown length delay due to the fork recall.
Oh well...


----------



## darwinosx

MRM1 said:


> The more aero the better. If you can go that low ... go. For me it is a matter for practical. I am just not as flexible as a low stem requires.


Comfort matters far more. He's not racing the TDF.


----------



## MRM1

Sven_Nijs said:


> Shall do once my wifes arrives!
> EDIT: Was told pre-Christmas delivery but told today it's on an unknown length delay due to the fork recall.
> Oh well...


FORK RECALL ?!? Will that only effect the 2012s or are other model years effected? Anyone got a link to the recall notice? Its not up on the Giant site yet.

EDIT: OK seems it is all over the Australian market and creeping into the US market as well. Seems to effect 2012 Defy Advanced 2, 3 and Avail Advanced 2. The one us forum post i found indicted their LBS told them no US cracks or fails, but Giant feels the need to swap them out across-the-board.


----------



## shokhead

darwinosx said:


> Comfort matters far more. He's not racing the TDF.


Right on!


----------



## darwinosx

Im getting very interested in an Advanced Defy 2. Partly because its a screaming deal with full Ultegra and reviews Ive read over the Roubaix indicate the geometry is a little better. 
My local dealer says they should have them about a month but said nothing about a recall.


----------



## shokhead

darwinosx said:


> Im getting very interested in an Advanced Defy 2. Partly because its a screaming deal with full Ultegra and reviews Ive read over the Roubaix indicate the geometry is a little better.
> My local dealer says they should have them about a month but said nothing about a recall.


Better geometry how?


----------



## darwinosx

Its a little less upright up front so you are not as likely to find the handling being squirelly standing in the pedals or going fast down tight curves according to Cycling Plus that reviewed both of them.


----------



## shokhead

From a 58cm Roubaix to a Defy

TT length 582 to 595
WB length 1029 to 1037
HT angle 73 to 72.5
The rest is so close it's not worth writing.


----------



## adjtogo

I had ordered a 2012 Advanced 1 last month. The day it arrived at the LBS, Giant issued a recall on the front fork for cracking problems. I couldn't take delivery due to the recall. New forks are supposedly being made and are supposed to be shipped soon. So, as soon as the fork arrives, I can pick up the bike. Up until then, I was offered to buy a TCR Advanced 1, but I think the geometry is a little too aggressive for me. I have a different bike I'm riding.now, but it sure would have been nice to be on the Advanced 1.


----------



## Saxoplay

Really considering the 2011 Defy Advanced 1...can anyone tell me anything more about their defy to help me decide?


----------



## willieboy

Saxoplay said:


> Really considering the 2011 Defy Advanced 1...can anyone tell me anything more about their defy to help me decide?


I own a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1 and enjoy it very much. Had it for fifteen months and approaching 5000 miles. Here's a link to my review.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/my-ultimate-2011-defy-advanced-1-a-249523.html

There's a lot of information there but I can tell you that if it is the type of bike your looking for (a comfortable geo) you can't go wrong in my opinion. For me it was a great fit which as you probably know, is the most importnant thing.

Have a great 2012 and let us know what you choose


----------



## Saxoplay

willieboy said:


> I own a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1 and enjoy it very much. Had it for fifteen months and approaching 5000 miles. Here's a link to my review.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/my-ultimate-2011-defy-advanced-1-a-249523.html
> 
> There's a lot of information there but I can tell you that if it is the type of bike your looking for (a comfortable geo) you can't go wrong in my opinion. For me it was a great fit which as you probably know, is the most importnant thing.
> 
> Have a great 2012 and let us know what you choose


Thanks for your reply. How did you like your Defy in stock form before you did your modifications? Btw, Here's a link to a thread I started to solicit help with deciding what to buy...please take a look if you have the chance!

Please Help Me Decide!!


----------



## adjtogo

The Defy Advanced 1's front fork has been recalled and no Giant dealer can sell any Defy series bikes until new forks arrive. The newly designed front fork developed cracks and Giant recalled the bike and prohibited any further sales for them.


----------



## willieboy

adjtogo said:


> The Defy Advanced 1's front fork has been recalled and no Giant dealer can sell any Defy series bikes until new forks arrive. The newly designed front fork developed cracks and Giant recalled the bike and prohibited any further sales for them.


I believe the 2011 model is exempt from the recall. The 2012 definitely is recalled.


----------



## shokhead

Defy Advanced 0. I don't see much talk about it. Nobody has one a 12 yet?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

*It's here....*

Good news! :7:
My wife is picking up her Defy Advanced 3 tomorrow so it looks like the fork recall delays could be coming to an end earlier than anticipated. :thumbsup:


----------



## adjtogo

That is great news!!


----------



## Gus90

I assume the 2010 models weren't part of the recall?


----------



## adjtogo

ONLY the 2012 Defy models were recalled. The 2012 models were completely redesigned and are the ONLY models recalled due to faulty and cracking front forks. NO OTHER model years have been recalled. NOT the 2010 NOR the 2011 models, nor any other year. JUST the 2012 DEFY series. I hope that clarifies which year and model has been recalled.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

*and just to prove it, here she is....*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rzims

I crashed my Defy Advanced 0 back in August and the front fork cracked where the brake mounts. A new fork, at crash replacement prices, still set me back about 200 bucks....I assume it was a 2012 fork they replaced it with.... I just emailed my shop
Crashing these carbon fiber bikes can be expensive.....not to mention painful


----------



## Gus90

@rzims, that sucks. I've always wondered if carbon bikes are just as, if not more, durable in a crash than an aluminum bike. I worry about crashing mine regardless.


----------



## rzims

I just heard from my shop and the fork they put on mine is an 11 so no worries.
I have to admit, I crashed my aluminum bike several years ago, got back on and never thought about it again.
I've been a little freaked on fast downhills ever since getting this one back. I know it's structurally sound and it's my mind messing with me, but every creak or noise I hear freaks me out...
I've also slowed down quite a bit on the downhills...crashing will do that to you.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Just a little rebuild I threw together with spare parts:


----------



## MRM1

That looks Sweet ... is that a gold chain ... LoL ?? Nice .


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

MRM1 said:


> That looks Sweet ... is that a gold chain ... LoL ?? Nice .


It's a KMC x10sl ti with gold finish.


----------



## floorguy724

Just went down and looked at the Giant Defy, definitely a sweet bike!!!

Gonna demo it (Defy) and a few others this weekend?

These pic forums are helping......


----------



## MRM1

I so wanna go ride mine ... but too tired and too much to do. Did a paved trail ride on my commuter earlier today pulling the Adams Trail-a-Bike and Grandson. Yup ... about a 60 + lbs set up with grandson on there.


----------



## Gus90

I don't see many people putting carbon rims on their Defys. Is it overkill for this type of bike? I think the first thing I may change on mine is putting on some FSA K-wing bars. Next would probably be wheels, but I don't know enough about carbon wheels to know how much of a difference they make. I do love the way they look. Would they be a lot more fragile than the base pair of magic aksiums I'm running now? Are they typically for racing?


----------



## willieboy

Gus90 said:


> I don't see many people putting carbon rims on their Defys. Is it overkill for this type of bike? I think the first thing I may change on mine is putting on some FSA K-wing bars. Next would probably be wheels, but I don't know enough about carbon wheels to know how much of a difference they make. I do love the way they look. Would they be a lot more fragile than the base pair of magic aksiums I'm running now? Are they typically for racing?


I'm using the FSA K-wing compact carbon bars and like them very much. I have Easton EC90 SL clinchers as well. From my experience, the carbon wheels are the most comfortable wheel I've ridden. They take all of the road buzz away and my wrists and shoulders like them  Very nice on the flats and in a pace line. Average in climbing and the braking takes a little getting used to. If I was to do it again, and I will, I would go with a custom set of alloys in the 1250 gram range which would assist a little in climbing. I'm also playing with the idea of some Zip 202 tubulars. Than again, I have a bit of a wheel fetish  Enjoy the road my friend.


----------



## Gus90

nice bike!


----------



## adjtogo

I agree. How many times do they need "Giant" on there? I've developed a creaking noise after only a few rides. It has the LBS baffled. They think it's coming out of the seat clamps. Now they think it's coming from the stem clamp. I don't know. It's been in the shop more than I've been riding it. After waiting 2 1/2 months for the new fork to come in, only to have a creaking noise now, it's totally disappointing!!


----------



## shokhead

adjtogo said:


> I agree. How many times do they need "Giant" on there? I've developed a creaking noise after only a few rides. It has the LBS baffled. They think it's coming out of the seat clamps. Now they think it's coming from the stem clamp. I don't know. It's been in the shop more than I've been riding it. After waiting 2 1/2 months for the new fork to come in, only to have a creaking noise now, it's totally disappointing!!


I had a noise like that that no body at the lbs could figure out. They got a rep in and found a hairline crack at the bottom of the frame that would move just enough to creak.


----------



## adjtogo

I have a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with SRAM FORCE. The very day it arrived in November, Giant issued a recall due to the front fork cracking. I couldn't pick up the bike as Giant ordered all new bike to be put on hold and not delivered and ordered all 2012 Defy bike owners to not to ride their bikes and return them to their LBS to have the forks replaced. After waiting well over two months, the fork finally arrived and was installed on the bike. I finally picked it up around three weeks ago. So, the recall is over now and the Defy is back on the market.

And I will add that I've put well over 200 miles on the bike the past several weeks and it is very smooth and comfortable!! As far as SRAM goes, I'm still on the fence about whether I like it better than Shimano or not.

I plan on replacing the black bar tape with red Lizard Skin tape. I already paid for it and am waiting for the LBS to get it in. I'll be replacing the Giant tires with Conti Gatorskins soon.


----------



## MyaLover

Getting excited looking at this thread. Just bought a 2011 Defy Advanced 3 this morning but couldn't bring it home yet. Got a steal as it was last year's model and the LBS had it sitting for sometime. They gave me a great trade price for my 2010 Trek 1.1 so I couldn't resist. Very excited about getting a carbon bike on the road since I'm coming from something all aluminum.

Now I just need Spring to get here.


----------



## willieboy

MyaLover said:


> Getting excited looking at this thread. Just bought a 2011 Defy Advanced 3 this morning but couldn't bring it home yet. Got a steal as it was last year's model and the LBS had it sitting for sometime. They gave me a great trade price for my 2010 Trek 1.1 so I couldn't resist. Very excited about getting a carbon bike on the road since I'm coming from something all aluminum.
> 
> Now I just need Spring to get here.


Enjoy the new bike for many healthy miles  It's a great bike.


----------



## adjtogo

Great news!! You'll love the bike!!! It will be the difference between night and day!!


----------



## Gus90

Great looking bike! Enjoy.


----------



## LiquidX

Just about have my 2011 Advance 3 paid off. I am super excited to start riding it especially with the Speedplay pedals as I've never used anything other than platform pedals. 

It's one sexy bike, that's for sure and it also managed to get a great discount at the time I put it on layaway due to being an old model. What's nice is every accessory I get with it is discounted as well! 

I'm thinking in about 2 weeks I'll have it home when they get my roof rack in and I'll get pictures up.


----------



## MyaLover

A couple picture of my new 2011 Defy Advanced 3.


































Rockin' the LBS water bottle!

What I traded in.


----------



## MRM1

Could you please scale down the size of the pics to about 800x600 so we dont have to scroll all over the place to view the forum thread? Thanks.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

LiquidX said:


> especially with the Speedplay pedals as I've never used anything other than platform pedals.


Interested to see how you find them as a first clipless pedal as my wife couldn't get on with them at all and finally went with the Giant suppllied SPD-SL pedals instead.
I love Speedplays but have been riding a lot longer.


----------



## MRM1

I never get tired of looking at this bike in any of it's composite variations ... it is just Purdy.


----------



## Swerny

proud new owner of a 2011 Defy Advanced 0 in size large. Under 16 pounds without pedals!

Can't wait for spring!


----------



## MRM1

Interesting that the 0 is that much lighter than the Defy 3. Just components are the difference right?. That is like 3.5 + pounds difference from 105 to Dura-Ace. I am at about 19 and that is with a wheel "upgrade" that saved about .5 of a pound.


----------



## Swerny

MRM1 said:


> Interesting that the 0 is that much lighter than the Defy 3. Just components are the difference right?. That is like 3.5 + pounds difference from 105 to Dura-Ace. I am at about 19 and that is with a wheel "upgrade" that saved about .5 of a pound.


I was surprised myself. To be clear, the M/L was 15.7 pounds stock, without pedals. I saw it on the scale with my own eyes. 

I wound up getting the large, but I doubt that puts it over 16 pounds.


----------



## Gus90

mine is about 19.5 pounds but I do have heavier pedals and my 105 group and mavic wheels are stock and probably why. It's fine for where I ride.


----------



## MRM1

Swerny said:


> I was surprised myself. To be clear, the M/L was 15.7 pounds stock, without pedals. I saw it on the scale with my own eyes.
> 
> I wound up getting the large, but I doubt that puts it over 16 pounds.


Not saying I don't believe you ... just that it surprises me there is that much difference.

I think the 0 also has a carbon steer which I would guess adds to a good bit of the weight drop and diff between the 2 bikes.


----------



## willieboy

Mine is 16.1 pounds with pedals, cages, Garmin Edge 500 and sensors,  That took a few modifications though  These Defy Advanced bikes are the best of everything in my opinion. Comfortable, quick, nimble, spirited and fast. Great bike and I love mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miltz

I am thinking of getting a GIANT DEFY ADVANCED 2. It will be my first road bike. I ride a SCOTT SPARK 40.....but for a while now I have been interested in getting a road bike. Really looking forward to getting on the road. I will post pic when I get my hands on it !


----------



## Miltz

I'm undecided on which bike to get. 2011 GIANT DEFY ADVANCED 2 with ULTEGRA components for $1500 (used) in excellent shape, or a new TREK MADONE 4.7 for $2200 ( got a 30%discount on it ! )


----------



## Gus90

Miltz, that's a tough one. Sounds like the component set ups are very similar so why not save $700 or put it into some upgrades. I don't know how much the geometry differs between the two bikes. The defy is more oriented to endurance vs racing and I find it to be a very comfortable ride. I suggest you test ride both and see how they feel for you. Also find out if the warranty carries over to you on the Giant. If not, that's a major thing to consider.


----------



## black cross

Does anybody know the eta of the complete 2012 defy with the replacement forks?


----------



## adjtogo

I've been riding mine now since January. Of course, the bike was already at the LBS as I ordered it before anyone knew about a recall and it arrived at the LBS the day the recall was issued. Giant sent them the replacement fork in January and I've been riding it since. As far as new ones, haven't a clue.


----------



## 87rocket

I am getting back to riding after about a 15-20 year hiatus. Out test riding everything I could find I stumbled across a 2011 Defy4 discounted 35% at the LBS. I really didnt want Tiagra, I wanted something with a 105 group. But after riding it a second time I couldn't walk away from the carbon frame in aluminum frame pricing. I will start my journey to upgrade my riding then upgrade my bike. Very happy so far.


----------



## mykell9999

I would like to share my pride and joy with everyone. It's a 2011 Defy Advanced 1. All stock.


----------



## Gus90

So I'm thinking about trying to make my 19.5lb bike lighter. My first step is to swap out the Shimano M520 pedals with a pair of from Look. Next is to swap out the Mavic Aksium wheels for a pair of Cosmics or some other carbon set. I figure that will save about 1lb more or less. Not sure what to do next, I'd prefer not to swap out the Shimano 105 group set, but that's probably where most of my weight is that I can do anything about. Anyone know how much lighter Ultegra is than 105? Mine is a 2010 model so I have the older 105 set. I'd love to go Di2 but its a little too pricey at this point. I'd also like to put on a set of FSA K-Wing bars, but I'm not sure if that's a weight saver or not.

Any suggestions? (my bike is on the first page and there's tons of pics so I won't bother posting it again)


----------



## willieboy

Gus90 said:


> So I'm thinking about trying to make my 19.5lb bike lighter. My first step is to swap out the Shimano M520 pedals with a pair of from Look. Next is to swap out the Mavic Aksium wheels for a pair of Cosmics or some other carbon set. I figure that will save about 1lb more or less. Not sure what to do next, I'd prefer not to swap out the Shimano 105 group set, but that's probably where most of my weight is that I can do anything about. Anyone know how much lighter Ultegra is than 105? Mine is a 2010 model so I have the older 105 set. I'd love to go Di2 but its a little too pricey at this point. I'd also like to put on a set of FSA K-Wing bars, but I'm not sure if that's a weight saver or not.
> 
> Any suggestions? (my bike is on the first page and there's tons of pics so I won't bother posting it again)


I remember being in the same place not to long ago. My new Defy Advanced one was just not getting it done  Below is something I wrote in an older thread concerning bike weight.

*I totally got obsessed with my bikes weight shortly after I started riding. Taking off two pounds with a wheel set, another pound and a half with the group set, a few ounces with the pedals, bars etc. After spending way too much money I probably have the most over built Giant Defy Advanced in the world. Just less than fifteen pounds dry, sixteen pounds two ounces with pedals, cages and computer, just less than twenty pounds with all my gear on it and ready to ride with two bottles. Has it made me any faster? My average speed gain over the last year and 4000+ miles is .8 MPH. And most of the overall improvement has come from training IMO. If I had to do it all over again, I would have done if different. Hard for me to say it but I just had too.*

As of today I have been riding for a year and a half. I do between 400 and 500 miles a month. I have learned to train with many different disciplines thanks to the members of this forum and a few riding friends. Distance, intervals, climbing, spinning etc. My diet is near perfect and I'm becoming a cyclist slowly but surely. With that said, if I new then what I know now, I would have the same 18 pound bike I took out of the LBS originally. A new wheel-set? Probably. Lord knows I've tried a few. What I'm trying to say is, you have great bike with great components. If you take some weight off it, you may see some performance gains but they will be minimal IMO. You will read over and over on these forums that the best bang for the buck concerning upgrades is a wheel-set. At this point I think I would agree. I think the best bang for the buck is training and nutrition. Good luck with whatever you choose Gus. I wish you many healthy happy miles on your Giant. It's a great bike :thumbsup: Keep rolling


----------



## 87rocket

Listen to willieboy. I used to drive autocross, and every week someone new would get a Miata/GTI/Vette/fillincarhere and want to know what parts to upgrade. The standard answer was...."thenut behind the wheel". To prove the point an instructor could beat me by over 4 seconds a lap on a 50 second course in my car.


----------



## Gus90

Great points and I may just get better pedals and leave it at that. I see how easy it is to get caught up in it all. Thanks for the good advice Willie.


----------



## willieboy

Gus90 said:


> Great points and I may just get better pedals and leave it at that. I see how easy it is to get caught up in it all. Thanks for the good advice Willie.


You're welcome. Concerning pedals, I really like my Look Carbons. Larger platform is very noticeable. Great upgrade. Enjoy the road


----------



## Gus90

I decided to put on a zipp vukasprint carbon bar and swapped my shimano m520 pedals for a lighter set of look keo 2 max carbons. I love the way the bike looks and feels now and lost a little over a pound in overall weight. Going to stay with my current wheels as I don't want to pour too much money into this thing. This was more of a comfort modification than anything else. I like the bar a lot better than the stock one. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887066004/" title="photo-1 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6887066004_bc93a85d6e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo-1"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7033157311/" title="photo copy by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7124/7033157311_7bb973c958_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo copy"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7033223289/" title="IMG_0300 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/7033223289_816e351631_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0300"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887340668/" title="IMG_0303 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7195/6887340668_ac758ec43c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0303"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6889463526/" title="IMG_0305 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7115/6889463526_8a39f9f036_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0305"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7035557395/" title="IMG_0307 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7231/7035557395_925a86058d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0307"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7035556973/" title="IMG_0306 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7043/7035556973_f5d842e251_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0306"></a>


----------



## MRM1

What differences are you noticing with the pedals (other than weight)?


----------



## Gus90

Along with a proper road shoe, I'm noticing a little more stability and power transfer, not a huge difference mind you. They also put some spacers on them so I feel more comfortable. I may not have been properly fitted on the other pedals which caused some soreness in my knee after longer rides. I don't notice any soreness now. They are a little trickier to get into but that my just take some getting used to.


----------



## Corsaire

Hi, does the Defy has the same "jump like a scalded cat" reaction when pushed on the climbs? A lot people (perhaps exaggerated of course) who ride the TCR Advanced make an analogy that when climbing, they feel as if they're being "pulled", is this the same feeling with the Defy? Thanks.


----------



## Gus90

Corsaire said:


> Hi, does the Defy has the same "jump like a scalded cat" reaction when pushed on the climbs? A lot people (perhaps exaggerated of course) who ride the TCR Advanced make an analogy that when climbing, they feel as if they're being "pulled", is this the same feeling with the Defy? Thanks.


I haven't noticed that at all. But maybe I'm not pushing as hard as those that have commented about it on their TCRs.


----------



## a_avery007

have ridden both, and owned a tcr.

longer wheelbase will not feel as snappy no matter what you do.

usually 40.5cm cs for tcr and 42cm cs for defy; what do you think will feel snappier?


----------



## Corsaire

@ Gus90 and a_avery007 Thanks for the feedback.

I love the snappy feeling of a bike that reacts like a "scalding cat", so that makes TCR Advanced a winner. I guess, in my book. The Defy sounds much like a lagging rig and mushy when pushed. I wonder if the TCR advanced is too stiff, enough to beat you up on rough road patches....


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I test rode a TCR Advanced 0: Not too stiff on rough patches,great power transfer etc. I'd buy one in a heart beat if it wasn't for the colour...
I recently bought my wife a Defy Advanced purely for the geometry as she's new to cycling. I doubt you'd find it laggy/mushy unless you are a PRO racer and even then the Defy SL is being raced at Roubaix so......


----------



## willieboy

You won't find the Defy Advanced mushy at all. Put the pedal to it and it responds quite well. Comfortable too


----------



## a_avery007

as stated above, the Defy will go as fast as your legs will pedal, it is just not designed to race crits.
you could, but it would not be the proper tool.

now, all around bike, with climbing, descending and crappy roads thrown in and you have a winner- the Defy is a very good bike!


----------



## MTG90

Nice bike


----------



## willieboy

Hang in there with the Looks. I had a similar experience but they have broken in a little and become second nature. I have the 16nm version and they were a little stiff to get into at first. Love'm now


----------



## MTG90

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRM1

MTG90 said:


> As to the pedals, I have to say that I am having a hell of a time engaging them. Maybe it is because I am so used to the spd style clips that this is still a learning curve, but I find that when I stop and have to disengage a foot I have to look down and make several attempts when I try to re-engage the pedal. I hope this gets easier with practice, but it's really frustrating at the moment.


Well that being said I think I will stay with SPDs until I wear out my shoes and/or need to upgrade the pedals. Seems to be little improvement for a big expense.


----------



## TerminatorX91

MTG90 said:


> Nice bike


Nice sock.


----------



## black cross

I've been waiting for weeks, make that months for my Defy Advanced SL 0. It came in yesterday, weighed in at 14.0 lbs out of the box, uncut seat post. Got in a short ride of 22 miles, going to be a great bike. I'll post photos soon.


----------



## Defy

That is one sweet ride.


----------



## MRM1

That is a slick lookin Mudder.


----------



## Defy

Corsaire said:


> @ Gus90 and a_avery007 Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I love the snappy feeling of a bike that reacts like a "scalding cat", so that makes TCR Advanced a winner. I guess, in my book. The Defy sounds much like a lagging rig and mushy when pushed. I wonder if the TCR advanced is too stiff, enough to beat you up on rough road patches....


I test rode the TCR before buying the Defy. If I was 10 years younger and 30 lbs lighter, I would have bought the TCR in a heartbeat. It's lightening fast with that reaction you are talking about. But its also smooth where it doesnt beat you up. I couldn't handle that aggressive riding position however. 

With my ailing back and extra weight, the Defy was the better choice me. It's still very quick and responsive and is very very smooth. Now if the weather would just cooperate! Ok, it looks nice today.


----------



## verycreativeusername

Corsaire said:


> @ Gus90 and a_avery007 Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I love the snappy feeling of a bike that reacts like a "scalding cat", so that makes TCR Advanced a winner. I guess, in my book. The Defy sounds much like a lagging rig and mushy when pushed. I wonder if the TCR advanced is too stiff, enough to beat you up on rough road patches....


coming from a defy alliance, the defy advanced feels like its in a class of its own (and I think it is). Because of my body proportions, I don't think I can make a TCR work for me. The BB and down tube of the defy advanced are as thick as arms so if you can move that about you must be a huge powerhouse. I don't know if its just me, but has anyone else noticed their defy's (or TCRs) being really twitchy at low speeds? at speed its fine, but until you hit about 20kmph you can go from heading north to heading south with just a slight twitch... its also strange cause I've never noticed this on the climbs... maybe I'm putting too much/too little weight on the front wheel at times


----------



## darwinosx

2012 Defy Advanced 2. Retail was $3050, bought it for $2595.

My review.
Giant Defy Advanced 2 Road Bike Reviews

Updated pictures with Brooks professional saddle., Black Lizard Skin bar tape which I'm really liking, Time iClic 2 pedals, Velocity Deep V rims with Ultegra hubs, Bontrager 46cm Bars with flat tops.


----------



## sipos

Agreed, it feels like flying in the air. I used to fly gliders and driving this bike (Defy Advanced 3) often reminds me of the feel of flying. It is a very nice machine.


----------



## darwinosx

Duplicate post.


----------



## darwinosx

shokhead said:


> From a 58cm Roubaix to a Defy
> 
> TT length 582 to 595
> WB length 1029 to 1037
> HT angle 73 to 72.5
> The rest is so close it's not worth writing.


Not only are your numbers wrong I could tell the difference as I also test rode a Roubaix.


----------



## verycreativeusername

sipos said:


> Agreed, it feels like flying in the air. I used to fly gliders and driving this bike (Defy Advanced 3) often reminds me of the feel of flying. It is a very nice machine.


too true:thumbsup: except I've never flown a glider, just feels like I'm floating over the ground


----------



## RB Rob

Here is my ride: 2010 Defy Advanced 3.....All factory fresh except for the WTB Devo saddle Shimano 520 pedals, Cateye computer and Conti ultra gatorskins...This is one sweet ride. It has been a long time since I have had a road bike. I have enjoyed this bike so far. First upgrade will be a lighter wheelset to replace the CXP 22's.....weight is right around 19lbs....
View attachment 259235
View attachment 259236


----------



## darwinosx

Gorgeous bike. Until I bought my 2012 I wasn't aware how nice Giant carbon fiber bikes have been. I don't see that many compared to Specialized and Trek. You really need lighter wheels than the CXP 22's?


----------



## RB Rob

darwinosx said:


> Gorgeous bike. Until I bought my 2012 I wasn't aware how nice Giant carbon fiber bikes have been. I don't see that many compared to Specialized and Trek. You really need lighter wheels than the CXP 22's?


Thanks.....No I don't really NEED lighter wheels......but I would like to get an extra set of Ultegras with some lighter tires for the one or two Centuries that I ride each year. :thumbsup:


----------



## darwinosx

Cool. I'd really like to try tubeless myself. But all the tubeless wheels are minimal spokes and as big as I am I stick with conventional 32 spoke wheels. Maybe I'm behind the times wheelwise but at 6'3" 260 I can't bring myself to try anything else.


----------



## concorde

shokhead said:


> I had a noise like that that no body at the lbs could figure out. They got a rep in and found a hairline crack at the bottom of the frame that would move just enough to creak.


shokhead, 
what was the outcome from the crack in your frame? did they replace it under warranty without any hassle? I've just noticed a crack around the BB of my 2012 defy advanced.


----------



## RC856

Should be fine. If you're the first owner, it's a lifetime warranty on the frame.


----------



## WTCyclist

Just ordered a 2012 Defy Advanced 0. Never intended on going this high, but the price was almost as low as retail on the Advanced 2, so I could not pass the offer. Moving from a 20+ year old Bianchi ChroMo, I'm sure any new bike would have been nice.

Will provide more information when it arrives.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

WTCyclist said:


> Just ordered a 2012 Defy Advanced 0. Never intended on going this high, but the price was almost as low as retail on the Advanced 2, so I could not pass the offer.


It's that time of year in the lead up to the new bike launch in August, well done.
You're going to love the Advanced frame and Ultegra Di2.


----------



## darwinosx

Kind of wish I had gone with Di2 myself but it would have been $1000 more. Anyway you will love your Defy Advanced, especially if you haven't owned a modern carbon frame.


----------



## MRM1

Well ... my set post split on the Defy Advance 3 2011. Less than a year old. Anyone know if the Seat post is covered by warranty? If not ... any suggestions on an aftermarket version. I doubt there is one as the post looks so specific and unique to the frame.

Kind of frustrating, but at least it did not fail totally on a ride.


----------



## darwinosx

Well that's not good. Pictures? I'm a big guy so I've been wondering about how robust they are.


----------



## MRM1

I'll try and get some pics. It split vertically in 2 or 3 places about 3-4" long. I weigh 175 ... so no a clyde by and stretch. They are NOT warrantied, only frame and fork. No price on Giant's site, but found 2 on ebay ... Looks like it may cost $200 +, but that was the ones on ebay. They were saying something about Ti this and that and I am not sure mine has any Ti on it. $200 is a bit hard to believe and stomach. I was going to by an upgrade carbon fork with carbon "steer" and it was only $175.

$200 bones for a seatpost ... Really? 

Calling the dealer tomorrow to see what they say. I can tell this probably no going to turn out well.


----------



## darwinosx

Ugh. I'm about 100 lbs more than you. I have a 2012 advanced. The seatpost is not warrantied?


----------



## MRM1

Nope ... Only Frame and Fork according to the Giant site.


----------



## MRM1

Update: The Giant Dealer seems to think all parts are warrantied for the first year ... so I may have a claim. That would be good. Headed to the dealer today. They also think they have a loaner for me to get me up and going again in the mean time .


----------



## darwinosx

Let us know if it turns out to be the case..it would be some peace of mind to know the seatpost is covered.


----------



## MRM1

Well Props to my Shop so Far - Bike Works of Gainesville, FL - They think the seat post is covered as it is within a year of the purchase. So much so that I walked in the shop this afternoon, and in 15 mins walked out with a new installed loaner Giant Vector Carbon Seat Posts.

It is plain black and not the paint scheme of the bike, but I do not think any replacement would be from what I have seen or understood. But my shop (that is over an hour a way) told me that when the replacement comes in, they would call me. If is unpainted and like the one they lent me, just keep the new loaner. If it is painted, I could come in an pick up the replacement. 

Very good ending (at least so far ... and unless the shop is incorrect and the post is not covered). But either way ... at least I am back on the bike the same day and not a week or more later.


----------



## i50cycle4ever

*Just an anecdote*

Just a little story to confirm my appreciation of GIANT. I had bought a Defy Advanced 3 and had a bit of an issue with it during the warranty period. We noticed what appeared to be a smaller than hairline crack on the frame. It may have just been in the clear coat. The LBS took a few pics and shipped them off to GIANT. Giant agreed to replace the entire frame and fork. It took about 2 months but a brand new Defy Advanced 0 frame showed up at the LBS. I was impressed!!

I took the opportunity to upgrade the wheels to Kysrium Elites, (great wheels that have made a huge difference in all aspects of my riding), put on a Dura Ace crankset, (not only a great weight savings but the power transfer is hugely improved, much less fatigue now and have gained 5kph on average rides), and stuck on a set of Ultegra 6700 brakes, (also an incredible upgrade from the original Tektros.)

This is an amazing bike. I ride with a small group that includes a Spesh Roubaix, a Cervelo R3, A Fuji Altamira, Scott Cr1 and Cannondale Synapse 3. Our rides are usually in the 70 to 100 kilometre range and I not only have no troubles keeping up but I am very often the peloton leader and KOM. This bike is smooth, comfortable, very fast and cost quite a bit less than those of my buddies. 

I'm not trying to sell anyone on the Giant but I've got to say I've been very happy both with the service and the performance of this GIANT. Whenever I think that I'd like to upgrade to a fancier, lighter, racier, more expensive bike, I go out for a ride and the thought vanishes in the wind.


----------



## MRM1

Ditto Props to Giant. Back on 7/30/12 I posted a issue with my seat post splitting within the first year. Well Giant replace the seat post, not once, but 3 TIMES. Each time after about a week it would split at the clamp. The shop torqued the last one well under spec ... but still split.

After 2 months of splitting posts Giant determines it must be the frame and ... Today Giant Delivered a 2013 Upgrade to my 2011. My original bike is a Defy Advance 3 Composite with carbon fork and aluminum steer. Tomorrow we swap the parts to the newly delivered Defy Advanced 0 Advanced Composite with new seatpost and Fork and Carbon Steer. Thanks Giant.


----------



## geezer153

newbie to RR and recently bought a 2013 Defy Advanced 0. I figured the Di2 would ease the learning curve since I've only ridden MTB (have 3 of those). So now my retirement is split between the dirt and the tarmac  Life's good.


----------



## tangerineowl

MRM1 said:


> Ditto Props to Giant. Back on 7/30/12 I posted a issue with my seat post splitting within the first year. Well Giant replace the seat post, not once, but 3 TIMES. Each time after about a week it would split at the clamp. The shop torqued the last one well under spec ... but still split.
> 
> After 2 months of splitting posts Giant determines it must be the frame and ... Today Giant Delivered a 2013 Upgrade to my 2011. My original bike is a Defy Advance 3 Composite with carbon fork and aluminum steer. Tomorrow we swap the parts to the newly delivered Defy Advanced 0 Advanced Composite with new seatpost and Fork and Carbon Steer. Thanks Giant.


That's got to be the best free upgrade of the year. Wow!

Test rode an Advanced 2 (105) today. Very nice. 
Not quite as plush as the Roubaix, but I felt the Defy was a bit more lively; which is what I am looking for.

Considering the wheels on this weigh around 1800g, I'd be amazed to see what a 3T Team carbon bar/stem and C24 wheelset would be like


----------



## tangerineowl

Does anyone ride a 2012/13 Advanced size Medium, ie ETT of 545mm?

Reason I'm asking is I'd like to know the length of the seat tube from BB centre to very top.


----------



## Sun Rider

Should be able to find it here. Defy Advanced 0 (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

It's listed as "size". M is 50.0 cm.


----------



## tangerineowl

Think I'll be getting a 2013 Advanced 2, this weekend.
There's a Giant store in town which has it for $2000 till the end of the month, with a free helmet.

I have been looking at other bikes; the Infinito, Rokh, RS, but where I am they are towards twice the cost. 
These are also very nice bikes, but the Giant at that price is just a great deal and I'm just starting out on a proper road bike.

It's a big thing for me spending 2 grand on a new bike, but my old trusty ATX860 has served me well for 12 years. Time for a change.


----------



## darwinosx

Enjoy your new bike. I've been riding high end road bikes for 30 plus years and find Giant to be the best deal and best ride of everything I tested.


----------



## hazilim

*Defy Advanced seatpost setback*

Giant isn't very explicit about the reversible seatpost (2 different setbacks are available). So I took it apart & here's how it's done:

Remove both bolts at the top of the seatpost.
Remove the hardware & saddle.
The alloy mounting plate has 2 concave areas - the front one is covered by a convex rubber plug; the back one is open.
Switch the rubber plug to the back concave area.
Turn the seat clamp hardware around & replace the pieces into the front concave area.
Replace both bolts.
Re-install the saddle.

This changes the seatpost offset from 25mm back to 5mm forward.


----------

